# Salsa Warbird Ultegra DI2 vs Giant Revolt Adv Pro Force



## gobylvr (May 5, 2012)

I am looking at two gravel bikes with electronic shifting and need opinions please !! First bike is the Salsa Warbird with Ultegra DI2 and the next is the Giant Revolt advanced Pro Force with the SRAM electronic shifting . 
The Salsa would run me about a 1000 less but would I be giving up anything ? Or is the Salsa the better deal ? 
The Giant has a tad bit longer wheelbase. Both bikes weight in at just a tad over 18 LBS. 
Whats everyones opinion and knowledge about these two bikes ?


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Could you post links to the exact bikes you're looking at?

In my quick search, The Salsa Warbird is a sweet bike, but so is the Giant Revolt. Assuming I found the right bikes, I noticed the Giant has carbon wheels which might explain part of the price difference.


----------



## gobylvr (May 5, 2012)

I clicked on your links and they are the correct ones. I already have a set of Boyd carbon wheels I was going to use . I also found out that on the warbird you can put a suspension fork on it you want .


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

I would expect the Giant to weigh less then the Salsa by an amount equal to a soul. Or in other words, the Salsa has a soul and the Giant does not.

Mostly kidding...I didn't even look at the specs of the bikes.

I ride a Giant road bike and a Salsa gravel bike. Not really apples to apples but the Salsa makes my heart smile and the Giant is more like a useful tool.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Based purely on my _opinion_ because I haven't owned or even seen either bike...

If your existing carbon wheels fit the Salsa, that's the route I'd go. While the Giant is sweet, I don't see anything on it that would justify $1k more. 

The only other consideration is if you have a preference for Shimano or SRAM. For me, all my bikes have Shimano components so I stick with Shimano... not because it's better, but my body is used to how Shimano shifts and I have tools for Shimano.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

i've had the Revolt and now have the Warbird. You can't go wrong with the Warbird!! Literally night and day difference..


----------

